# Garmin Striker 4



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

any one use a striker 4 for GPS nav on ice for marking waypoints and routes? Reason asking, Im ol school and want to learn to navigate and get back on my own..any help will be appreciated and thanks in advance DD


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a garmin striker 4 haven't messed with the gps and waypoints much just started playing with the navionics app on my phone. Most places I fish I dont need gps to get back were I came from


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Deadeyedeek said:


> any one use a striker 4 for GPS nav on ice for marking waypoints and routes? Reason asking, Im ol school and want to learn to navigate and get back on my own..any help will be appreciated and thanks in advance DD


Take it to a big parking lot and park at one end. Mark your location on gps , take a walk and when you get to where you want to go back, find your waypoint, ( starting spot ) and highlight the waypoint on the list, press goto or start and follow your path. If you have zoom, it will show your path in more depth, follow path more closely. Just gotta play with it...


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Great idea..I live in country, so I can play with it..Thanks


----------

